# Pasar un archivo de Proteus 8 a Proteus 7



## fausto1995 (Jun 26, 2016)

Buenas tardes compañeros, quisiera preguntar si alguien sabe como desde el proteus 8 se puede exportar un proyecto de tal forma que pueda ser abierto en proteus 7, no se si exista dicha funcionalidad o un metodo para hacerlo ya que necesito enviarle un diseño a un amigo y el solo tiene el proteus 7, algo asi como en word que se puede guardar para versiones de word antiguas no se si el proteus tenga una funcionalidad similar gracias a todos.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 26, 2016)

Pues no uso proteus, ¿Que dice la ayuda?
Normalmente se puede en guardar como o en exportar.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 26, 2016)

Anteriormente hasta la versión 7.10 si se podía convertir un proyecto a la versión 7.0
Pero en las versiones 8.XX, yo lo he intentado y no se puede, ya no tiene la opción de instalar "Convert Files".

Lo que si se puede es abrir proyectos de versiones anteriores, seleccionando el tipo de archivo, o con "Import Legacy Project"


----------



## fausto1995 (Jun 26, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues no uso proteus, ¿Que dice la ayuda?
> Normalmente se puede en guardar como o en exportar.



Si eso fue lo primero que intente y no, no hay ninguna opcion.



D@rkbytes dijo:


> Anteriormente hasta la versión 7.10 si se podía convertir un proyecto a la versión 7.0
> Pero en las versiones 8.XX, yo lo he intentado y no se puede, ya no tiene la opción de instalar "Convert Files".
> 
> Lo que si se puede es abrir proyectos de versiones anteriores, seleccionando el tipo de archivo, o con "Import Legacy Project"




mmm que triste, vale, sera darme a la pena, increíble que un software tan usado como este no cuente con dicha opción muchas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## erichall (Jun 30, 2016)

El archivo pdsprj es un comprimido. Se puede abrir con cualquier descompresor como winrar y ahí esta el archivo .dsn que vendría a ser el layout del isis. Saludos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 30, 2016)

Así es, pero como el archivo está hecho con proteus 8.XX, el archivo DSN que contiene no será válido para proteus 7.XX y no lo podrá abrir.


----------



## anvor (Ago 12, 2020)

Disculpen y si quisiera pasar un archivo de la version 8.7 a la 8.1?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2020)

Normalmente las versiones nuevas de todos los programas, en guardar como, tienen la opción de elegir versiones anteriores.
Desde la anterior no se puede casi nunca. Por no decir nunca.


----------

